

Don’t Surround Yourself with Smarter People - goblin89
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2014/11/05/dont-surround-yourself-with-smarter-people/

======
chrisbennet
Out of necessity, I've pretty much always worked with people smarter than I
am. ;-)

Intelligence is a multiple axis sort of thing, not a single number. A smart
developer benefits from working with the people who are smarter on other axis
of intelligence such as business or design.

This not to say that someone can't be attractive, athletic, have great common
sense, be artistic and also a math wiz. It's is just not common to be strong
on all axis.

